# Happy thanksgiving



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

Well , today is our traditional turkey day...i happen to love turkey..and all the fixins too......but it is also a day that i like to sit back and relax and think about all of the many blessings in my life.and to give thanks for everything we have. it is truly a day for giving thanks ; but we should be giving thanks every day...

HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYBODY !!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You too, John.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

A little late, but Happy Thanksgiving to you too!


----------

